# Another Stab at SW



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

So decided I needed a new project so decided to try SW again after selling my old nano when I moved. So here's a new one. It's an 8 gal half moon with live sand and live rock. A few snails came with the rock and are super active.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck! Looks like you already got a couple mushrooms on your LR there! Half moon is always a fun shaped tank. Keep updating with photos!

You may want to lose the airstone though. Go for an AC or similar on the back, that would do you a lot better. IMHO you don't want to oxygenate the water that much, you're better off putting that energy into moving the water around. Maybe try it out?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

50seven said:


> Good luck! Looks like you already got a couple mushrooms on your LR there! Half moon is always a fun shaped tank. Keep updating with photos!
> 
> You may want to lose the airstone though. Go for an AC or similar on the back, that would do you a lot better. IMHO you don't want to oxygenate the water that much, you're better off putting that energy into moving the water around. Maybe try it out?


Yeah the mushrooms came on the rock. I'd like to try some corals, but they seem so complex to me haha. 

Also, the air stone is only there temporarly, I had to order a pump i wanted because they didn't have it at BA's, but it came today, so I'll be swapping it out.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Luck I am just in the process of setting up a nano so I will be watching yours


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

*Update~*

So~ Added a clownfish and an eel goby. Seem to be doing very well. Will post pics when I have a minute.  Snails are still super-active (I love watching them). Also as previously mentioned, the air stone has been swapped out for a circulating pump.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

That eel goby will get large. Make sure the rock work is sturdy. If not, the fish may have a workplace accident, and get squished.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

J_T said:


> That eel goby will get large. Make sure the rock work is sturdy. If not, the fish may have a workplace accident, and get squished.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


I'm aware. I will rehome him when he gets too big. I wasn't aware of that until after I got him. U_U;; And he's made himself a nice little niche under the most front piece of rock, seems to be fine so far.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oscellaris Clown










Sabae clown (I thought this was an awesome find. Hardly ever see them~)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Oooh, what's that creepy skull-looking thing?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

50seven said:


> Oooh, what's that creepy skull-looking thing?


LOL It's just a skull decoration from big al's it's like a small cat-like? skull thing?


----------

